# Smoked Cheese ball that ALWAYS gets a WOW!!



## q is mmmmm (Jan 11, 2014)

In regards to cold smoking, I am not sure this is a tried and true method that works with everything, but this is how I make my Smoked Cheese ball.  First I use 3 blocks of cream cheese, a small package of Feta cheese, (feel free to experiment here:try blue cheese, Parmesan,etc.) I then add some cheyenne pepper  garlic powder, black pepper, cumin, McCormick apple wood rub ( I usually just "eyeball" or guess at amounts of each ingredient) then I slice up the small packages of meat (beef,corn beef,etc) and I like to add the tiny little pepperonis too. Then about a tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce (and some Ghost Pepper sauce if you are into hot/spicy flavors) and some green onions. Mix everything together in a large bowl and roll into a ball. I like to use a "sharp flavored cheese" as a crust (like Parmesan, asiago, etc)  after forming ball and rolling in crust cheese place in fridge for 30 minutes or so to let it firm up a bit.  Then take a handful of wood CHIPS and put over 2 to 5 pieces of light charcoal (as you want the smoke, not the heat) and cover the drum/grill/etc for about an hour (maybe 2) and let it rest after it gets a good smokey covering on it. Serve with crackers,or chips.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 11, 2014)

That sounds really good! Might have to try that. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2014)

I make a similar preparation with Dry Beef. Your recipe has a lot more ingredients. Sounds like there is room for some of those touches in mine. Thanks for sharing...JJ


----------



## q is mmmmm (Jan 11, 2014)

Of course like any recipe, it should be "adjusted" to suit the Chef ... lol I think the real stand out in this recipe is the feta cheese and the smoke. I am interested in hearing what other people think of it and how theirs turned out. Enjoy folks :)


----------

